# Seeking information on 5000 S



## ianacole (Aug 11, 2003)

I am looking at picking up an '86 5000 S for a project that I am working on. Can anyone fill me in on some of the particulars of this car (i.e HP, Torque). It is an automatic, and not quattro. Are these FWD or RWD? Anything I should look for in the motor/tranny rear axle departments?
Thanks in advance!
Ian


----------



## Twistedaudi (Jan 6, 2005)

*Re: Seeking information on 5000 S (ianacole)*

The 5000'S are FWD. 
Honestly, you sig says you have a post-2000 GTI, which tells me you arent financially "strapped." Just my recommendation here, but I wholeheartedly recommend looking out for a factory turbocar. The 5000S Won't be fast unless you plan on putting a turbo motor in it... and why bother when a TurboQuattro can be had nowadays for aroundf $500 dollars? 
Just my opinion... but if youre hoping to make a project car out of it... and to make the project fast, I think you'll be shooting yourself in the foot with the 5000S.


----------



## ianacole (Aug 11, 2003)

*Re: Seeking information on 5000 S (Twistedaudi)*

Actually, this is for a GRM $2006 Challenge '77 rabbit that I'm thinking of making mid-engine RWD, so I'm investigating viable 6-cylinder (or 5 in this case) options. I can pick up the whole car for around $300. I am also working on picking up a motor and drivetrain from a '92 Bonneville (3.8l v6 w/ supercharger







) that I think would be a blast in a rabbit...I'm just not sure what he's going to want for the engine and all. Being on a budget of $2006 dollars puts me in a bit of a spot when looking for engine combinations. I'd like to find something FWD as that will have less space requirements than a that has a lot of distance to cover before reaching a rear pumpkin.
Someone else mentioned trying to pick up a turbocharged version of this motor; that I would be better off with the power/tq output of the FI version rather than the NA. Do you know if the turbocharged version of this motor only came in quattro, or were there FWD options also?
Thanks!!


----------



## atalk (Jan 12, 2003)

*There were FWD only Audi 5000/200/100 turbo cars*

However I believe they were all automatics (note eBay link below). But, you could get a 5 speed from a non-turbo and non-quattro and mate that to the turbo motor!
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors...wItem


----------



## ianacole (Aug 11, 2003)

*Re: There were FWD only Audi 5000/200/100 turbo cars (atalk)*

Actually, I'd prefer an automatic in this case. It would be easier than trying to reroute the shift linkage. Good to know that the Turbo version came in auto also. Thanks!


----------



## StormChaser (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: There were FWD only Audi 5000/200/100 turbo cars (ianacole)*

Yes, they came in FWD Auto Turbo...but be careful, the 3-spd autos are made out of glass...


----------



## Twistedaudi (Jan 6, 2005)

*Re: There were FWD only Audi 5000/200/100 turbo cars (duandcc)*

'Meh don't fear the AT too much. Its not the strongest transmission you'll ever find, thats for damned sure... but treated alright, they're quite good... Mine's still going strong, and has been modified for 3 years.
Also, should it be necessary, it is possible to fortify the thing a little.


----------

